# Panicyl



## ranman78 (May 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm Randy and I have been going through anxiety disorder and panic attacks for a long time. It seems that within the last couple of years they have become progressively worse. For a while I was afraid of becoming one of those unfortunate people who couldn't leave their house. My doctor has prescribed a number of medicines for my condition. Some which worked and others which were a waste of money. Then I ran across an advertisement for a natural herbal medication called Panicyl. I have to admit I actually feel better having discontinued Lexapro and starting Panicyl. I felt so good I went out and applied, tested and took a drug test for a new job. I have been unemployed since 2009. Today was the ultimate challenge when my wife's kids wanted us to drive out to Long Beach for a recital. I made it to Cerritos before my anxiety was causing me much distress. I took 1mg of Azlopram to neutralize the jags that come with a panic attack. I believe I may have pushed the beneficial effects of the Panicyl too far. That said I had my wife drive me home and she went on without me. Right now I am trying to maintain despite the Azlopram in my system which usually causes sleep. I have only been on Panicyl for three weeks after had being on Lexapro for two months and other prescribed medications before that. I get the feeling that I need to be patient for the Panicyl to take full effect. I am going to take baby steps in pushing my endurance. No more marathon runs. Also I would like to find out on the success of going through hypnosis to eliminate panic attacks. If it can help cure drinking and smoking maybe it could also blot out the cause for the panic attacks. I'd also like to find out how much Panicyl is safe to take and for that matter Azlopram also.


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey There i Have pretty bad panic too.. Was curious what are jag's? You mentioned you had to netrulize them/


----------



## ranman78 (May 13, 2011)

Clark said:


> Hey There i Have pretty bad panic too.. Was curious what are jag's? You mentioned you had to netrulize them/


Hi, Clark: Sorry to hear that. I use to wish panic attacks on my enemies or people who drove recklessly on the streets. I don't even wish it on them anymore. In answer to your question what a "jag" is. That is my term for the most severe portion of the panic attack where you start to hyperventilate. I look at it as the jag on top of a mountain. Once you get over the jag the rest is all down hill. What has been helping me lately is Panicyl. Now mind you it doesn't restore your ability not to have a panic attack but it does assist in moderating the "triggers". If you want to obliterate a panic attack I have found there is nothing that works better or quicker than Alprozolam which is generic Xanax. The only drawback is when the Alprozolam works it doesn't stop with the panic attack. It has a tendency to put you to sleep if you are not careful. Hope these medications help you. Keep me apprised.


----------

